# [gelöst] Temporäre, nicht löschbare NFS-Dateien

## sprittwicht

Hallo!

Wenn ich mit abcde MP3s in ein NFS-Verzeichnis rippe, bleiben da manchmal versteckte Dateien übrig (.nfs[langenummer]). Ist das ein Fehler von abcde oder hab ich NFS falsch eingerichtet? Meine NFS-Verzeichnisse sind alle mit der sync-Option freigegeben.

Wenn ich die Datei von hand löschen will kriege ich nur ein "rm: Entfernen von ,,.nfs000000003070768900000041" nicht möglich: Das Gerät oder die Ressource ist belegt".

Die Dateien liegen nicht im temporären Verzeichnis, das abcde während dem Rippen und Encoden benutzt, sondern im endgültigen Zielverzeichnis, in dem auch die fertig kodierten MP3s liegen.

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?Last edited by sprittwicht on Thu Feb 02, 2006 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Ich kenne sowas nur von mplayer. Der beendet sich bei mir manchmal nicht richtig - das Fenster ist weg aber der Prozess lebt noch.

Dann bleiben auch die .nfs Dateien. Ich muss dann erst den mplayer killen damit es geht.

Guck dochmal mit lsof nach welcher Prozess blockiert.

----------

## sprittwicht

Argh, was ist hier los!?  :Smile: 

```
>>> Completed installing lsof-4.75 into /var/tmp/portage/lsof-4.75/image/

>>> Merging sys-process/lsof-4.75 to /

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/sys-process/.nfs000000000f9677940000006e

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/sys-process/.nfs000000000f9677940000006e

--- /usr/

--- /usr/sbin/

>>> /usr/sbin/lsof

--- /usr/lib64/

>>> /usr/lib64/liblsof.a

--- /usr/share/

>>> /usr/share/lsof/

>>> /usr/share/lsof/scripts/

.......

```

Ansonsten: Die Datei stammt anscheinend von Amarok. Wieso legt der temporäre Dateien in meinem MP3-Ordner an?

----------

## Anarcho

Das sind keine einfachen "temporären" Dateien.

Soweit ich weiss wird damit das Datei Locking über NFS gemacht.

Und sobald die Application die die Datei offen hat geschlossen wird, wird auch die .nfs Datei gelöscht.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ah, das war mir auch neu.

Danke!

----------

